# Because 95% of his photos are fish blurs :P



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm finding Felix to be a really difficult shot when it comes to pictures. It would probably help if I put more effort into it (i.e., taking out the shadow-casting filter for a minute and getting a real camera instead of my GS3 phone camera), but I'm too lazy so I drew him instead. Or too artistic. You decide. I whipped this up in 45 minutes or so.

I think I need some practice...


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Just realized how similar he looks to my avatar pic  That one wasn't even the photo I used for reference.

I think his fins are a little rounder than in my drawing? Hmm.


----------



## Nikiesha19 (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow! That's an incredible piece of betta art. I have never been artistically talented so I'm jealous of your ability. 

And not to mention how handsome Felix is, I love the name!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

